
Emacs JIT Calling Convention - eatonphil
http://tromey.com/blog/?p=999
======
krylon
This is cool! Working on large files, especially with syntax highlighting,
line numbering, etc. can really bring emacs to its knees, at least on my work
machine.

Silly question, but does anyone know if this works on Windows?

